# Catching bunker shots too clean and flying them miles!?



## Albanach (Aug 31, 2013)

Happening a wee bit these days in bunkers-any reason? Normally I setup with ball forward, open stance with face open. Struggling with focus as well, do you look at the ball or the point 1-2" before the ball?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2013)

That's not clean! 

That's thinning the bleeding things!

I focus a couple of inches behind the ball an hit about an inch behind.

Check this out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOWgy1AobWc


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2013)

Bend your knees - a lot

it's the one time when you're supposed to hit behind the ball, bending your knees makes that happen.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 1, 2013)

sounds like the bunkers that are common in England.  very little sand. less bounce is better for these I find.  or don't open the blade. 


I have had to get used to this type.  in Ireland there is no shortage of sand in the bunkers around the north west.  more of an open blade splash needed.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 1, 2013)

I teach 3-5 in behind the ball......more margin for error.....equals no thin


----------



## Albanach (Sep 1, 2013)

Cheers.

Is that focusing on a point 3-5 behind the ball and hitting there or hitting 3-5 and looking at the ball?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Sep 2, 2013)

I focus on the point where I want the club to hit the sand and for me that's about 2-3 inches behind the ball.  Much easier to hit that point when you are aiming/looking at it.

Easy and effective practice drill is to draw a line in the sand behind the ball and aim to hit that.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2013)

MashieNiblick said:



			Easy and effective practice drill is to draw a line in the sand behind the ball and aim to hit that.
		
Click to expand...

I was shown a good set up for practice. Rake the bunker, draw 2 straight lines 6 inches apart. Line balls up in the middle of the lines, first line is your entry point to the sand, second line is your clubs exit point. Hope that makes whence without a picture. Works for me!


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 2, 2013)

Make sure you are not rotating your wrists through impact, you need to hold the clubface open. Imagine the face is looking up at the sky when you exit the sand.

^^^^^^^   Rooters drill is good.   I like to make the two lines then splash the sand out with no ball first, when your divot is consistently between the two lines then do it again with the balls down the centre.


----------

